# Ixion Crank Drill



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Have any of you folks ever used an Ixion crank drill?

I saw two of them on ebay recently for reasonable prices, and picked one up.

It has an enclosed gear box with a crank which can be attached to one of two drive points. One (high speed) turns the chuck about 7 1/6 times per crank, and the other (slow speed) turns the chuck about 2 1/2 times per crank.

The thing is quite heavy cast iron with steel covers on the gear box. I've not opened it for greasing.

In a first attempt, it seemed hard to use - hard to turn past the top and bottom points.

In general, what is the typical drive ratio for hand-crank drills? Is there a tutorial around here for how to use them?

Thanks,

Here's a photo of the one I didn't buy that's still on ebay.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've got a Xion Egg Beater

Marked XION, Germany.

That the only help i can give,


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Don,

Sorry to take so long to reply. Ixion is also German. Are you sure yours is not Ixion? I've seen some open-gear Ixions on ebay.

Also, I've seen a Stanley that looks like mine - only the gear covers are a little different.

I'm guessing I just need to clean the gear train and go from there.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

It could be. I'll take a closer look.


----------

